# Reptile show Doncaster



## richyboa72 (Jun 25, 2018)

I went to the IHS show at Doncaster today and saw some some really cool stuff, there was some amazing retics a few boas, loads of hognose, even scaless royal pythons and corn snakes, even a good selection of Australian snakes, some lovely children's pythons and carpets, didn't see any Scrubs this time










































Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Jul 9, 2018)

Wow. absolutely spectacular.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 9, 2018)

Is a reptile really a reptile if it’s a scaleless morph :thinking:

/s


----------



## richyboa72 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks , yes some of them retics morphs was just stunning that’s for sure, 
I know them scaleless are really weird aren’t they, I really wouldn’t like to say
Them colours are pretty cool but they not my cup of tea I prefer ones with a scales like an actual snake[emoji4]


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 9, 2018)

Reptile shows in Donny, wow things have progressed well in the UK.
I used to have to travel to the NEC in Brum to an expo.

Used to live 30 miles from Donny so that would have been really easy.

Thanks for sharing Richy


----------



## richyboa72 (Jul 9, 2018)

That's ok Paul 
it's upstairs and downstairs of the main excibition hall of the racecourse so a decent size on twice a year too

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 9, 2018)

Thats a fair size then mate.
Might have to plan my next trip to the UK with a bit more forethought just so I can get a look.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jul 9, 2018)

Normally June and September time mate 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian14 (Jul 12, 2018)

Not really progressed


Pauls_Pythons said:


> Reptile shows in Donny, wow things have progressed well in the UK.
> I used to have to travel to the NEC in Brum to an expo.
> 
> Used to live 30 miles from Donny so that would have been really easy.
> ...



Not really progressed, more regressed. There used to be loads of these events but Donny is the last venue to still host one. Animal rights groups closed down Kempston, Portsmouth, and any other locally run event.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 12, 2018)

Its a long time since I lived over there and from memory there was only a national expo at the NEC and that was sponsored by Birmingham Reptiles & Coventry Reptiles. The only place I remember selling snakes around Barnsley/Donny area was Steel City Reptiles across from, Brammell Lane.


----------

